# Best 3 point shooter to ever wear a Bulls uniform?



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Who is the best Bulls 3 point shooter in your opinion?


BTW my vote is Hodges,,, he could still be playing right now with his shot if he wanted :yes:


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

John Paxson.

Not as consistent as Hodges, but i watched him hit more money shots than anyone on the Bulls not named Jordan.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> John Paxson.
> 
> Not as consistent as Hodges, but i watched him hit more money shots than anyone on the Bulls not named Jordan.


that's true...

we have our consistent 3 pt shooters, our clutch 3 pt shooters, and our streaky 3 pt shooters...


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

doesnt kerr have the all time highest percentage? i voted him. Paxson was clutch though


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> doesnt kerr have the all time highest percentage? i voted him. Paxson was clutch though


I'm pretty sure he does, yes...

I was able to watch Paxson and Kerr and BJ more out of Hodges, but from what I hear and see of tapes, and see of 3 pt contests he was the man.... then again Kerr was the man and he also won a 3 pt contest and yeah your right he does hold the record...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

here's another 3 point related question...

who in your opinion was a better 3 point shooter:

Toni Kukoc or Scottie Pippen

I'm gonna go with Kukoc but Pippen was pretty decent as well 

:thinking:


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> here's another 3 point related question...
> 
> who in your opinion was a better 3 point shooter:
> ...


Toni was probably the more consistant. Pippen could knock down the 3 but it was never anything he was especially good at. Sometimes when he got in a groove he could knock down a few in a row but Toni was always the more sure thing. They both had plenty of nights where they couldnt get any of em to fall though and pippen was still the more productive player on those nights.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bobby Hansen. Just because of the threes in game 6 of the 1992 Finals.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*How could you forget....*

"Sudden" Sam Smith!

:laugh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> Bobby Hansen. Just because of the threes in game 6 of the 1992 Finals.


I was thinking of putting Hansen, but then I think it would have been needed to add guys like Jud Buechler etc so I decided to limit it...

anyone know of any good bulls 3 point shooters earlier than the 90's


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Who is the best Bulls 3 point shooter in your opinion?


In my opinion, the correct answer is B.J. Armstrong.

True, Steve Kerr had a higher percentage for his Bulls career. However I believe one should factor in the fact that during 4 of Kerr's 5 seasons with the Bulls, the 3-point line was moved in to 22 feet. B.J., on the other hand, had to shoot from 23'9" for all but one of his seasons with the Bulls.

Kerr shot .479 for his Bulls career, B.J. .437.

Hodges is a close second to B.J. at .426, also shooting from 23'9".

Paxson did hit some clutch shots, but his overall percentage of .363 doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Kerr, hands down.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

How could you forget....

TRENT TUCKER???


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> How could you forget....
> 
> TRENT TUCKER???


I was thinking of him too... didn't he make a 3 pointer with .7 seconds left in a game?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

What a travesty, Dennis Hopson didn't make the list  

Kerr could stroke it, he was my Grandma's and my favorite specialist.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

No Jo Jo English ?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Craig Hodges. The guy held the all time 3py shootout record for the longest time, he might even still hold it.


----------

